# 03 Altima will not start loss of power



## PeekHoles (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a 03 altima 2.5, and the last few months have been hell. First started out on the freeway just lost power, then after I stopped it cranked up but had check engine light. Went to autozone said it was the crankshaft sensor and camshaft sensor. Replaced those and all was good for a few weeks.

Last week the car did not crank again and had everything checked and it was the battery and connections to the battery. I replaced those and all was good until last night.

Last night I got in the car and cranked it up fine but my windshield wipers would not turn off. So I turned the car off for a min or two then tried to crank and no power in the car at all, but had brake lights. I tied to jump off the car and nothing happened, so I called a tow truck. The guy helped me look at the car he messed around with the battery cabled and reconnected them. All the sudden I had everything working but my headlights would not come on. So I had the car towed to the house.

So now the car cranks but have no headlights and the check engine light is on. I need to take it to autozone and see what codes it's throwing out but afraid it may not crank back up. Anyone have and idea what the heck might be going on I'm at my wits end? :wtf:


----------



## PeekHoles (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I got up today tried to crank the car had a dead battery, weird since it's a brand new battery. Jumped it off and went to Autozone to run it on the computer. It through out these codes.

P0444
P1122
P1126
P1564

And my head lights still will not come on except for the running lights. Would any of these codes affect this?


----------

